# Bad boy! Don't mock K9 speech therapists - The Free Lance-Star



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://fredericksburg.com/News/FLS/2008/042008/04192008/371252&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzdQYJjAsDJQdCuxgs0O8ZyGM1ceuw">Bad boy! Don't mock <b>K9</b> speech therapists</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>The Free Lance-Star, VA -</font> <nobr>Apr 18, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Our Blue-Gray SpiritKeepers Therapy Dogs and handlers spend many months training for a difficult test, and we take participation seriously ["A novel <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

